# Something i need to unload



## SammuT93 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey so i have honestly never really been on many forums so not to sure how they work and all but i do know that this post wont be like many others well one your going to have to forgive me for my spelling / grammar errors because right now im just going to talk how id be thinking and talking without sounding eddited or whatever but yeah so im mainly going to be using this post to get alot of my chest you will understand as you read why i needed to and yeah im not generally expecting everyone all lovey dovey n **** but but im just trying to unload some stuff on my mind explain that i want to move to america one day why and hopefully recieve maybe some advice wether its about the travel or something else im talking about so please remember be nice haha.

so yeah right now im a 21 year old male from melbourne australia and yeah basically ill go through my story explain who i am whats happened and all and let the pieces fall into place, but yeah growing up ive grown up to be a caring person who truely does enjoy helping others and ive wanted to hopefully find a career that i could do to help people aswell however for my career i would like to do something i consider to be like life changing help for example like a soldier in a war torn country saving an innocents life someone thats just unfortunently born and in the wrong place and wrong time , a firefighter saving someones life from a fire , a police officer hopefully saving a woman from being raped or giving a family closure by putting away they're loved ones murderer, saving a mans life from a robbery etc significant life changing impacts , no disrespect to like feeding the homeless and all but significant life changing impacts .

Now a bit of background that explains where my problems begin, just being honest with everyone to get the full story no point holding back, but yeah when i was 15 nearly 16 in highschool, i was with my like 3rd girlfriend, now this was the first woman that i would say i fell in love with , like the first woman that drove me crazy that i would do anything for , and yeah to kinda keep it short and the story rolling ill sum it up but over the whole time of our relationship we broke up and got back together twice before the 3rd break up was the last, so yeah the first time she had left me for someone else , the second time she had cheated on me , and i kept stupidly forgiving her so we kept getting back together cos i well loved her at the time anyway and then the third time she left me for another man again and yeah that was it , broke down and got completely well upset and pissed off quiet depressed ill admit .

Now i kept the depression pretty close to my chest at first, anyway now im 17 in highschool and my parents generally pushed me into a trade like an electrician or carpenter by my father and ofcourse my mother wanted me close by so they generally as loving parents wouldnt agree to the "army" part of my plan , but yeah back to "the plan" so in highschool after some time of thinking and all i had come up with the plan / path i would like to take , so in highschool at age 17 i applied to join the army straight out of highschool , and the plan was to serve in the army until i am about 24/25 hopefully if i survive that long , starting of as basic rifleman, then either like sniper training or specialist training (comando/marine etc) now the reason i would like to join the army is mainly for experience and to contribute "my part " for this world , doing my service. Now after the army at around 26 / 27 i wanted to join a police force or the australian federal police so i can stay local and then fix local problems which honestly i find more serious anyway so the army would of mainly been a life experience and all to help / make the police easier, so i would either join the military police at 25 and stay on there or join state policing force etc .

Now im 17 working out, dieting, cardio training and all to do what i can to get in the mindset and train for the army, so i apply a few months in my training and im pumped going through with my plan forget about bitches for a while and all and just focus on what im ment to do in life, now this is where i ****ed up , i for some reason am an honest bloke and generally cant help but tell the truth, rather be hated or fail for the truth then loved and appreciated for a lie , but yeah during the application process i was still kind of struggling with my emotions and all since my ex girlfriend, so i went to the recruitment day which consisted of a basic english and maths test and a questionnaire, and i aced the english and maths, and on the questionnaire in the health section there was a box that said along the lines of " recent feelings of sadness/depression " and me being an honest man thinking **** it ive got a problem but im willing to work through it still to serve and all which i believe i was, and yeah finished the day had a talk with the recruiter and seemed impress with me so yeah that was that day.

Feeling good from the recruitment day im still continuing my training and dieting and all , which for a guy thats like 5"6 5"7 at the time , with a fast matabolism weighing an average of 54 kilos before training for the army was hard but worth it , so yeah feeling good from the recruitment day a few days later i was at school and got a call from one of the medical personnel from the recruitment office and they were calling about the sadness/ depression and asking questions so over the phone call i explained what had happened and all where im at and want to go etc and then i got a letter a few days later stating my rejection for the defence force as i am "permanently medically unfit" for the depression and all.

Now being rejected from the army was the biggest life crushing moment of my life, so that didnt help with my moods and happiness, so i started to get depressed and upset, being rejected from the army, now i would understand if i made it to boot camp, and i couldnt handle it or got rejected then because i failed at the camp but being rejected before i even had a chance of what i could prove was crushing, now i got introduced to mary-jane / marijuana which helped me forget so much about the depressing stuff and focus on the positive, focus on what i can still focus on , maybe move and serve somewhere else , just focus on the police , maybe another career etc ???

now i would be about 19 after a year of part time work and smoking after rejection from the army and all i got caught up with the marijuana and ended up stealing money from the supermarket where i had worked to well keep me from being depressed and all atleast thats what i told myself, and after stealing the money i realised just where i was at and i was dissapointed and ashamed, so i quit smoking and began to train again for a few months get in shape and begin trying to join the police , so after a few months of training and all, i began to enroll as a protective service officer which is more or less pretty much a police officer that just patrols and guards train stations and venues instead of patrolling and driving etc more footjobs. now after submitting my application and all did the english and maths test / first step in recruitment process , and then i was suprise suprise one day at work after not stealing for months and being clean and all , fired and arrested for stealing the money months prior , guess they eventually down the line figured out the shortage and yeah .

so i was arrested charged to pay the money back complete 200 hours of community service, but was not convicted / had no conviction since it was a first offence non violent and honest to the police so they understood eventually and took some pitty. So since i had no conviction i can still join the state police but only after (from present time at age 21) another roguhly 6 or 7 years IF there is no other arrests / bad behaviour.

So after being rejected from both places ( defence force and police ) im now feeling quiet upset / at a low because i cant do what i feel i am here to do on this earth its hard to explain but im trying to, now ive always wanted also to move away i believe that in life if you can your ment to grow up move to another country or atleast another state, and metaphorically speaking plant your seed there , not a fan of growing up and living and dying in the same corner of the country your whole life you know, so id like to move to america has always been my number one choice for country to go to, although i love england i believe i would just fit in more with the american lifestyle, and i generally do have some major respect for how patriotic america is about its military and how honoroubly they honor their heroes and etc.

I am currently still smoking weed to help keep my moods level when i have to as without a goal i am quiet lost if you understand, and i am working for the local council on the asphalt crew, i have experience mainly labouring on construction sites , warehouse work and now experience in the creation and maintanence of roads and footpaths using asphalt.

Now this is where i am now, quiet a bit lost still going in direction but have taken a detour, now i can still join the police hear if i get my act together and all , however ultimatelly i still would rather move to america and do "the plan again" (army then police ).

So yeah i guess i am hopeing to recieve maybe just some general advice about moving to america maybe even some advice / shortcuts or help on the citizenship process etc, any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Am I correct - 21 year old pot smoker, arrest record, no secondary education?

Uscis.gov will walk you through all US visa options.

Green Card is a minimum legal status to join the US Armed Forces and that with limitations.

Police departments operate on local level. I have heard of a few Green Card holders being hired in non-enforcement positions over the years. Google PDs emploument sections.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Twostep, for taking the effort to read such a long story with no interpunction!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

one thing you will never be is a writer ...


you do have a conviction
and you chances of getting to the US is little to none


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The OP stated that no conviction was recorded.

"_If no conviction is recorded, then for public purposes the offender does not have a criminal history in relation to that matter_"



SammuT93 said:


> going through with my plan forget about bitches for a while and all


Comments such as that are not going to help you receive any help here. 

The thing is, and Australia is exactly the same for others wishing to move there, you must prove that your presence in the country will be of value for the country. Other than for a holiday, your visa would depend on you getting a job. A job for which there is a shortage of applicants, where the employer is convinced that you're absolutely the right person for the job and he can't find anyone locally. An employer who's willing to go to the trouble and expense of sponsoring you for a visa.

It's a tall order, but many people do it. Generally you're more likely to get a job by exhaustively researching, then going there (as a tourist) for interviews. If you can't afford to to do that, then you're SOL, unfortunately. 

Then there's the question of education. Most jobs are going to require a degree.

Why the US? It is a land of enormous opportunity, and a country with many problems. It's not all sunshine and roses. You need to know much more about it than you might know from movies. But by all means ask here. Good luck, but I think you're pushing it uphill.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellthorpe said:


> The OP stated that no conviction was recorded.
> 
> .



"i was arrested charged to pay the money back complete 200 hours of community service"

you dont do community service because you enjoy it ..


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The OP stated that no conviction was recorded.

This does not rule out being ordered to do community service.


----------



## SammuT93 (Aug 24, 2015)

<snip>

Twostep - thanks for taking the time to read i know with my situation there's not a good hell very slim chance ill ever get a green card and be able to help, but yeah currently im 21 smoking marijuana for my depression ( cant say its medical cos australia is stupid) 
and i have graduated VCE and i have completed some tertiary education but thats like certificate II in warehouse operations and certificate III in civil construction ( currently undertakeing) no diplomas or bachelors from university's if thats what you were asking.

Bellthorpe - your correct i do not "publicly have a criminal record" no everyday citizen can see i have a record only law enforcement

again sorry to everyone reading that got a headache and all from this thread i know tons of people are hating and seeing it as stupid n all cant blame them, but i just had to unload some stuff and recieve some advice back thankyou for people taking the time to have some decency and manners when doing so.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Cannabis is completely legal in Uruguay, if that helps.


----------



## SammuT93 (Aug 24, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> Cannabis is completely legal in Uruguay, if that helps.


hahaha no that does not help  and its legal in some places in the us so im assuming there educated enough to know its not as bad as people think and is one of the most reliable resources there is for both medical and a large number of other uses , but i plan on quitting smoking soon obviously i will not be using anytime i am serving or a police member


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> The OP stated that no conviction was recorded.
> 
> This does not rule out being ordered to do community service.


Not every application asks for convictions.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SammuT93 said:


> hahaha no that does not help  and its legal in some places in the us so im assuming there educated enough to know its not as bad as people think and is one of the most reliable resources there is for both medical and a large number of other uses , but i plan on quitting smoking soon obviously i will not be using anytime i am serving or a police member


For Pete's sake use punctuation if you expect folks to read your posts.
Time to do homework. Legal on state basis does not mean legal on federal basis and the Feds are active even in liberal eko CO of course you only smoke when you want to as you are a ways if at all from U.S. citizenship which is just one qualififier you may want to consider a serous change of plans whatever your self or physician diagnosed ailments are they will not go away by smoking dope as it masks the issues but only for a while not a very positive situation when you should seriously focus on a pot still future u stead of crying over some puppy love time to grow up and face reality as time is running away from you.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Bellthorpe said:
> 
> 
> > The OP stated that no conviction was recorded.
> ...


Yes, I know. But what is your point? I didn't say that every application asks for convictions. I was replying to Davis1, who was suggesting that there must have been a conviction if there was a community service order.


----------



## SammuT93 (Aug 24, 2015)

twostep said:


> For Pete's sake use punctuation if you expect folks to read your posts.
> Time to do homework. Legal on state basis does not mean legal on federal basis and the Feds are active even in liberal eko CO of course you only smoke when you want to as you are a ways if at all from U.S. citizenship which is just one qualififier you may want to consider a serous change of plans whatever your self or physician diagnosed ailments are they will not go away by smoking dope as it masks the issues but only for a while not a very positive situation when you should seriously focus on a pot still future u stead of crying over some puppy love time to grow up and face reality as time is running away from you.


I understand what you are saying and appreciate the advice, thanks for taking the time to respond and post and for not being a douche about it all.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Why not look to New Zealand?

It is a fabulously beautiful country, a haven for young adults, and - as far as I can tell - as an Australian citizen you can go/stay there indefinitely without any special requirements.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> Yes, I know. But what is your point? I didn't say that every application asks for convictions. I was replying to Davis1, who was suggesting that there must have been a conviction if there was a community service order.


Barber college?


----------

